# February Garden Railway magazine



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone got theirs yet? Usually arrives here in Georgia last day of month or first day of month.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes. 2 days ago in MD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Ted;

I think mine arrived 1/02/15. Already sent an email regarding the article on building a depressed-center flat car, and got a reply from Marc H.

Hope yours arrives soon,
David Meashey


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Got mine Wednesday, Jan 7.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine arrived in So Cal on Wednesday January 7th also.

Tommy&#55357;&#56846;
Rio Graci


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine came in northern Virginia several days ago.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, got mine here in Nebraska on Sat, or Fri.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I got it. Yes I know it's not winter quite everywhere, BUT. If I were editor..... I would focus on articles for working in the shop or basement. Or winter railroading. Sure concrete article is useful.....in the spring and summer. I thought the gallery might feature winter railroad pictures. But all of this assumes that there is enough of the right material to coordinate each issue.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Got mine here in Florida last week also, I think it was Wednesday. Ted, if you don't get it soon, you might give GR a call. I have had some of my issues lost in the mail, and they are really good at sending out another one.

Ed


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Ted and I live just 25 miles apart, both of us are still looking for our magazines. Tried of reading the December Mag.

Dennis


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Still not arrived in Chatsworth, Georgia. I sent customer service an email yesterday, but have not heard anything back from them. I have been a subscriber for about 20 years and only had one or two issues go missing. They do a pretty good job!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

We got our here on 1/9/2015.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I've tried to avoid this thread, first year I didn't get my renewals in on time.
Many years ago I staggered the renewal dates, but clambake bunched them together right after a very expensive holiday. I don't feel a need to hurry....
John


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Email from Kalmbach and they put a new one in the mail today.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

My electronic version never gets lost in the mail and is available upon release. Even if I misplace my tablet or it dies, they will still be in my virtual library and can be retrieved on a different device.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, Do you take your tablet to the throne room. Something I can't get use to. And, yes, most of my train reading is in the "library". My wife would probably appreciate not having the stacks of magazines.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Tom Parkins said:


> Mike, Do you take your tablet to the throne room. Something I can't get use to. And, yes, most of my train reading is in the "library". My wife would probably appreciate not having the stacks of magazines.


That's something I never do, read on the throne. I'm there to take care of business and get the **** out ASAP, LOL!


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

Got mine 3 weeks ago


----------



## aspoz (Jun 18, 2014)

And mine turned up, in Australia, early last week....


----------

